# Cutting hole in diamond plate dog box



## Dukdogtx (Jul 30, 2009)

Just curious if any 2coolers can lead me in the right direction where I can find someone to cut 2- 23"x9" slots in my dog box. The box is on my Polaris and has closed in sides & back. I purchased 2-fabricated vents for the sides.


----------



## sleepersilverado (Jun 27, 2011)

I assume it is aluminum? You could use a jig saw.


----------



## waterman1971 (Aug 29, 2011)

Skil saw with a new blade will make a perfect cut in aluminum.


----------



## JFolm (Apr 22, 2012)

That or a metabo. If you were local I would help you out.


----------



## Dukdogtx (Jul 30, 2009)

Thanks guys.


----------



## peckerwood (Jun 9, 2012)

Wondering if you got'er done?


----------



## GoneSouth (Jun 4, 2010)

a bit late but if you bring it by the house I can cut it with a plasma cutter. I am in W Houston.


----------



## pilotboat (Aug 25, 2011)

Circular saw with any carbide tip blade


----------



## 23Dukdogtx! (Jul 21, 2016)

Just bringing back my old post in order to update. I did finish the dog box and it's turned out nice. I decided to use my grinding wheel. Ended up cutting the aluminum diamond plate like a hot knife through butter. I'll have to take some pics. I put vents on the sides and rear. Added a solar fan to the top. Also rebuilt the doors. Not bad for a dog box that sat on the side of my brothers garage for nearly 20yrs.


----------

